# Media Unit screen flashing on and off



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Media unit screen flashing on and off very rapidly, starts 20 - 30 minutes after unit switched on in all modes, ie sat nav, tv, radio, aux. Audio is perfect as is the drop down monitor. Its very annoying, phoned dealer and spoke to a so called technician he couldn't seem to grasp it and kept referring to drop down monitor.

Pulled unit out and checked all wiring all seems ok. Guessing its the media unit itself another trip to the dealers and no doubt a long wait till its sent back and repaired. 

Anyone experienced similar, its a 2013 Mohawk.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dealers won't have a media unit expert/ Technician (they will just send it away for repair)

if you want one of them ring the guys that make it...(probably faster)

Is it over heating?? as it doesn't do it straight away and effects all modes


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Suspect its a heat up issue, unit does get very hot, unfortunately its unbranded so contacting manufacturer not an option, probably Chinese at a guess.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

There is a point of contact in the UK try pushing the dealer for it.
My unit went back for software change last year, not had any issues with the screen.....
Cant provide any more info as its on my PC at home and I'm away in Spain..


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Then contact Autotrail and they will tell you who they buy them off...

A dealer might know but unlikely

http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/contact-us


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

The head units are maintained by Armour Automotive (www.armourauto.com) but you need to work through your dealer. I had my head unit replaced after a few weeks and the replacement has worked fine.
Perhaps the dealer has a spare one he can install temporarily?
Bill


----------

